# Algae



## vinimack720 (Apr 20, 2006)

I know that lots of people dont like algae in their tanks, but i was wondering if it is really harmful to the tank or the fish that live in it. I have a mild algae problem on a few rocks and one side of the tank and i was wondering if it is harmful at all. It doesnt really bother me so i dont think im going to do anything about it. is this ok?


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

If i had to geuss I would say algae is probably beneficial to the tank. Although, the problem that causes it may or may not be something to worry about...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Unitl it start clogging your filters or killing your live plants, algae is fine. It removes nitrates from the water and the fish don't mind it. Most algae doesn't bother me, but I have one tank with what might be "black-bottle-brush algae". Its horrible, I'm breaking the tank down and bleachinig it.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Algae is 90% aestheticly unappealing 10% harmful.
BGA (cyanobacteria) is not helpful in a tank nor is bba.
All algae is a sign there is an unbalance in your tank.


----------

